# Plexiglass..



## MantisSouth (Sep 19, 2005)

When I was younger my grandfather and I would make containers out of plexiglass. Just hot glue a square, cut an opening in the top with a hinge for access to the inside, and drill holes for ventilation. Nice when you want it to be a certain size.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

I use it to cut sheets and divide up tanks for multiple mantids.


----------



## hortus (Nov 10, 2005)

acrylic is stronger clearer and more scratch resistant . but it does cost a little more and if you use acrylic cement its strong enuff to make up to a 100 gallon fish aquarium


----------

